# Shito Ryu in Austin, Texas?



## True Austinite (Aug 2, 2010)

Haven't practiced in a while, but I am interested in Shito Ryu now.  I'm considering practicing it, but the closest around on the web is in Pflugerville (Coslet's Japanese Karate).  I've taken a couple of classes there before, and it's good, but the drive was killing me, so I was wondering if anyone here knows of other practitioners here in Austin, preferably north Austin, that practice Shito Ryu Karate?  I've searched and can't find web pages of schools that are closer, but I was thinking that perhaps there are training groups around that don't "advertise" on the web, that I might be able to hook up with, that someone here might know of?


----------

